# Blue's at the Spit



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Just got back from Willoughby Spit. Landed 6 20" Blues (or the same one six times) and 1 large Croaker using squid for bait. Tossed a few lures but no luck. Windy and choppy, but had a great time! Put my Daiwa 5500XT on my 12' Tica and practiced my 8nbait casting technique. (Note to self: need more practice) Gotta get in shape for Buxton! 

Macman


----------

